# Airport priority queue BS



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Did a short Comfort dropoff and was promised Priority Queue access. Been waiting nearly 30 minutes being "first in line", 1-5 cars ahead in a queue of 30+ at a relatively busy time.

Zero pings, been saying 1-5 cars ahead the whole time.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

And now after having waited 30m+ with zero pings I've been kicked off the priority queue and back in the normal queue?!?!?!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

That's what you get for believing the app.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

i dont think the 1992 tercel qualifies for priority uncle new lyft


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Goddamnit nephew, stay out of this.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

sounds like a personal problem 


NewLyftDriver said:


> And now after having waited 30m+ with zero pings I've been kicked off the priority queue and back in the normal queue?!?!?!


yeah so wait your turn like a good little ant, ok?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I made an avatar for you @Go Uber or Go Home


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

With Uber it will say 15 to 20 cars. I get pings heading back to the airport after droping off a pax. 
Pings from the airport when i am not even in the Q I love it bypassing that wait .Saves a lot of time .
It was not like that wen i first started . Now i might do 4 to 8 per day .


----------

